# Fluffy vs. Compressed



## Hungarian Gypsy (Nov 4, 2011)

I've educated myself a little about this topic.  Which is better?  :holysheep:


----------



## Hungarian Gypsy (Nov 4, 2011)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> what do you mean by compressed? like brick or just buds that been rolled tight in a bag?
> 
> i perfer fresher buds that been untouched, if i put them in a baggie they get that nice tight bud look.
> 
> brick can be pretty good too imo



I mean when I use to buy, the nuggs were not flat as a pancake, but they were tight and thin.  I'm leaning toward this fluffy.  I like it much better


----------



## hero4u2b (Nov 5, 2011)

Most of the commercial weed sold around here is compact weed ( imported bricks or bales) usually from Mexico, Columbia. Jamacia. ( If this is what your refering to) it is inexspensive like $90.00 n oz and can at times be fire, so to speak- but most of the time. its just so so.. It doesnt compair to sinsimlla weed, As far as looks I think the sinsimlla. less crushed or compacted are much nicer looking.. They may not have the weight of imported weed but a whole lot nicer and def more potent. JMO   Hero


----------



## Growdude (Nov 5, 2011)

Both fluffy and compressed are negetive terms when talking MJ.

Tight nugs is much more positive.


----------



## bho_expertz (Nov 5, 2011)

You want really hard nugs. The ones that destroy grinders. The fluffy ones aren't the good ones :hubba:.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 5, 2011)

Growdude said it correctly. Compressed doesn't necessarily mean better bud. The key for us as growers is to achieve tight or dense nugs of bud growth as that means that the plant is healthy and producing at its optimum. Fluffy or airy buds are not as good a quality because they occur as a result of weaker growth within the plant's life cycle. Fluffy isn't as good a term because dense buds can be considered to be quite fluffy on the outside as they are plump and hairy, and full of max growth. 

To tell the real difference between the quality of dense or tight buds and the lack of quality of airy or fluffy buds, is to look at a mature plant that is within a week or two of harvest, and look at the top buds and compare them to buds that are way down low and in the shadows of the foilage where they just can't develop. by comparing those two you can understand the difference in the quality of "dense nugs" versus "airy buds". 

When you haverst the buds, you can also "feel" the difference in the density of buds that may be close to the same size at harvest, but once they are dried and cured, the difference in size becomes obvious. When they are broken up and smoked, you will know the difference as well. 

When we cure our buds, they will draw up and become somewhat compacted but noways like the commercial bud that has loads of material compressed mechanically so that maximum weight for size can be achieved for shipping purposes. Our more "fluffy" bud will be better quality versus the commercial smoke just because our bud is grown on a smaller scale and cared for much more. Commercially grown bud is grown on a large scale and is not given the individual attention and superior nutrients that personal growers supply, so it will never be as good as personally grown bud  It's all about the love


----------



## LEFTHAND (Nov 5, 2011)

*i like the tight nugs vs the fluffy pillow stuffing nugs...
love tossing in a lil nug into the grinder and POW youve got a pile ahahaha..

on a second note where i come from you rarely see them in "brick" always come in pillow like zip locks.. stuffed in but not cramed or "compacted"..
LH*


----------



## Hungarian Gypsy (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks for all ya'lls replies.  Have a hot, smokin day......lol


----------



## mountain man (Nov 6, 2011)

The kind that leave a bruise if thrown at someone.........


----------



## Hick (Nov 6, 2011)

mountain man said:
			
		

> The kind that leave a bruise if thrown at someone.........


:aok:


----------

